# EGR (again) ???



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well I was having the check engine light a couple of months ago and took it in for service. They said it was the EGR valve and that it'd be $300 to replace. He pointed it out for me under the hood. I ordered one online for $90ish that never shipped (out of stock). I unscrewed it just to see what it looked like and couldn't get it off for fear of breaking it (seemed caught on something). Re-connected everything and my car ran fine until today.

Rough idle, but no stalling. I was like geez egr again! But the light never came on (30 min to work each way). So today I was determined to take it off and try and clean it as instructed in other posts. So I take it off and am surprised at what I saw. Is this actually the EGR?

2000 Sentra SE









Full Size Photo









Full Size Photo









Full Size Photo

If you can't see the photos or links, the photos are all here ...

http://ishareshit.com/car/

So I used an old (clean) toothbrush and brushed off what looked like dirt. I took it for a drive around the block and it drove fine. When I ordered the egr valve it said I had to order a gasket too, which DID ship (though the egr didn't). So I have a new gasket, but there was no gasket in what I took off. I'm just afraid I'm working on the wrong thing or that I was trying to order the wrong thing.

Any suggestions? Tips?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go to autozone and have the code read, but don't let them tell you what the code means....come back here and tell us the exact code number and I'll loook it up for you.


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't have the code anymore. It didn't trip a code today, just ran like crap ... just like when I had the code for the egr. Except I should point out that when it was giving the egr code (3ish months ago) it only ran bad when the engine was warm. If it was a cold start it would be perfect idling until warmed up. This latest problem is just bad idle right from ignition (cold). After cleaning whatever that spring thing is, it ran fine around the block and when I pulled in the driveway.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Check your spark plugs, air filter....hmmm.

if the EGR wasn't functioning properly I don't think it'd cause the car to run poorly......but I could be wrong of course.

see if it trips a code this week.


----------



## Mustang7302 (Dec 1, 2004)

If your still under warranty, take it into nissan. I had something very similar to what your saying but it ended up being a bad MAF. It was weird through becuase the car has no light on and ran fine; it just was hard to idle (would kill it self) and wouldn't make power like it should.


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Not under warrenty. Went to autozone cause it tripped a code today. I asked to see an EGR for a 2000 Sentra 2.0 and it's NOT what I'm showing in these photos. Stupid @$$ mechanic lied to me. So I don't know what I was toying with in these pix. He showed me the EGR and that's what the code was for (P1402). He told me to clean it first, but I can't find it under the hood


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

medalian1 said:


> Not under warrenty. Went to autozone cause it tripped a code today. I asked to see an EGR for a 2000 Sentra 2.0 and it's NOT what I'm showing in these photos. Stupid @$$ mechanic lied to me. So I don't know what I was toying with in these pix. He showed me the EGR and that's what the code was for (P1402). He told me to clean it first, but I can't find it under the hood


I know on the older Sentras the egr is right there in front of your face, not sure about yours. I'll tell you what. When you find it your best bet is cleaning it out with some kind of solvent first like carb cleaner. See if you can borrow a vaccuum pump from someone, and hook it up to the valve out of the car and watch the diaphram to make sure it opens and closes fully. Put it back in your car and start your engine. Then take the vaccuum pump it hook it up to that hose that goes into your egr and pump it. If your egr is functioning properly your car's idle should drop or your car should stall. If it does not, and the prior obdII codes say it's an egr...it's probably your egr. The valve works by vaccuum and at idle it should be closed. Yours could be stuck open. Give it a try. Don't trust that what autozone showed you was an egr either heh. Bring it to a Nissan dealership and have a tech point it out for you I'm sure it will be free. If you can post a good pic of your entire engine bay maybe I can point it out to you if it's in view.


----------



## medalian1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok guys I fixed the EGR problem this morning on the way to work in the rain.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Damn, that's one way to fix the EGR. Smash the front end into another car!

I'm kidding really, that sucks.


----------

